# 2014
! , ,   3    .  ,        3000-00 ,     .      ?      ,       .       . , .

----------

.     .    ()   .  ,    .  ,    .    ,    ? .

----------



----------


## .

, ,     .    .     .       - ,  .      ,

----------

> ,


 ...
 , ,  3  ,   ,  ??? ,       ,       -   ..    ???    ..       ???!!!

----------


## .

.

----------

.....    " "..      "    2               (, ),   ,    3   ,        ,    ,    ,    6    ."
     ,      - ???

----------


## .

**,    ? 
 ,     ,      .     .     ,        .

----------

> ?


..   
     ..   =  ...  " ,   "           ..    ..         ,   ??!!!
    ,          ...      !

----------


## .

> ..


  -    ?    ,  .     ,     ,   .




> " ,   "           .


     ? ,     ,  ,            .

----------

> ,


    ,        80%     .       20 %

----------


## .

> ,


  ,     .      -   ,    Y.        .

----------

.. .. !!!
"        "
      -    . 
         ...        ...
      3  ...     ..    (- ,       )..        ....

----------

.    .

----------


## innari

> 


 



> 20  2015 . N -4-3/2700@
> 
> 
> 
>   ,     
> 
> 
>                 3 "     (    ), , ,     ,  ,  " ( -  3)        ( - )  ,         ( - ),  .
> 
> ...

----------


## .

.    +   .   20 .     ,          .

----------


## innari

> .


... :Embarrassment:         .      ,       . :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,       ))
   ,          .    ,    ,

----------


## rnb09

> 


     , . ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## innari

> , . ?





> .


       4  5.

----------


## .

> 4  5.


2  5.   4 .

----------


## marina596

,  ,        3 ,          ?

----------


## .

*marina596*,    ?     ?

----------


## klarik

!   .          .   ,     .3   ?    650 .

----------


## .

*klarik*,    ?        ?     ,      .

----------


## marina596

> *marina596*,    ?     ?


       ()

----------


## .

> 7.1  N 3 "     "      28.07.2014 N -7-3/384@   8.1  N 3 "     "      04.07.2014 N -7-3/352@  2  5  3  * ,        11.08.1995 N 135- "     ",*          ,     ,   ,       1  251    ,     .


      ,        3  .     ,     .

----------

!!! ׸   .  :Smilie:  :Good:

----------


## klarik

!!!

----------


## JullSen

> ,        3  .     ,     .


!         . ,       3 ?                ?       ?       ,    (      /).
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


  ?   ?     ,     ?   ? 




> ,       3 ?


    ,    .

----------


## JullSen

> ?   ?     ,     ?   ?


- .   ,  :Smilie: 




> ,    .


        ,    ,      .   ,      ,   .       ( ),   .
  ?

----------


## .

> ( ),   .

----------


## JullSen

> 


  !!!  :Smilie:

----------

!  
     86    51    3   (  )      01.01.2014?

----------

.         ?       .

----------

?

----------


## .

> 01.01.2014?


    ,     




> 86    51


     86,   51

----------


## alael

!
, .
  15%. 
               .       ,   .          3  ?

        .

----------


## .

> 


   " "  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alael

> " "  ?


           13   .  13               14. 
 ,         3   14.  ? :Redface:

----------


## .

?
  3        .14 .1 .251 .

----------


## alael

> ?
>   3        .14 .1 .251 .


, .    060.       13...    ?  ?

----------


## .

,          ?

----------


## alael

> ,          ?


       2013...  .

 ,     ,     13,     14 ...         14 ?  :Smilie:     ,     ?  :Smilie: )))

----------


## .

> 2013...  .


  ,     . 

    ,          /.

----------


## alael

> ,     . 
> 
>     ,          /.


     ?   ,    ..   2013?

----------


## innari

> !  
>      86    51    3   (  )      01.01.2014?


-!        ,         .

----------


## innari

..   .6   ? ?     +  -  =    ?

----------


## innari

> ,


      . :Redface:       6      - 7920,00. ,      3 -  - 154400,00.       4 -  - 158853,00.        6    = 7920 + 154400 - 158853 = 3467.  " "         !!!

----------


## .

,

----------


## innari

> " "         !!!


,  -.    .   ,     ** .

----------


## irad

> .      6      - 7920,00. ,      3 -  - 154400,00.       4 -  - 158853,00.        6    = 7920 + 154400 - 158853 = 3467.  " "         !!!



        3,      .

----------


## alael

> alael
> 
> 
>   .   
>   ,     . 
> 
>     ,          /.      
> 
> 
>      ?   ,    ..   2013?


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## innari

> 3,      .


! ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------

, !      3     ,          .    *     6240* -       3   .           .

----------


## .

> 3


       .     ,    ,

----------


## Ina-PA

.    ,   ,  .  1 7.7 .   ,       .   : 1)      . 2)    (,    ,        ). 3)    , ,     ,    86      .

  ,    3     :  - 140 ,  - 120 ,     .   ,  ? , 500 ? 

,           ,   2013 ,   .     ?
 ,  ,  ,   :    3      ,     .

    .

----------


## alael

> alael  
>    alael  
>   .
>   ,     .
> 
>     ,          /.


,        ,  "        , ** ,     ,        . "

          2014, ..    ?

----------


## .

> 2014, ..    ?


   ""?     2014          3.

----------


## alael

> ""?     2014          3.


     2013.  :Dash2: 

   ,     ..  :Help!:

----------


## Sainca

!   2 ,      .          ,      :
1)        282 (,    ()           ,       ,        )
2)  2  5   ,    .      200 000,     ,    .        ?      3  4.       3  3   ,         +    6    . ..      3  ,    ,    0.     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 3  4.       ,

----------


## alael

> 2014, ..    ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  .
> 
> ...


   ?  :Cray:

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## rnb09

> ,


     -?

----------


## Sainca

> -?


  (    ): 
 3    +   
 4     
 6   
 7 0

----------


## rnb09

> 3    +


  ?

----------


## Sainca

> ?

----------


## rnb09

>

----------


## klarik

!!!   3 - .     2.1   ,                   50 %?
    6 %,       .

----------


## .



----------


## klarik

!!!

----------

3     .6  ?    - /.            86 .

----------


## .

07       )))

----------

-..., ....     ... )

----------

.    6%  2014    "            "        .     86  ,  6%    . 

-    ...

  3     ?  ,    ?

----------

..

----------


## .

251    ?

----------

..
 14)   ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .

----------


## .

.  -    ,       3

----------

..     .
    .   ,..      -.
   ,        6% ?
,

----------


## .

.3 .2 .251   ?

----------

.   .     3    170.

  ,         ,      .   ,  .  , ,    .

,   ,         ) !

----------


## .

.  .

----------

.      (  .   ,   )
    .   31.01.2012 N 16-15/007893@

          ,         ,       . ,               ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## Dlyara

,  : 
1)    3-            ,       .      ,     .    .
2)          414  ,            2012  516.     3-      ?

----------


## 212

> , ,     .    .     .       - ,  .      ,


  ,        .... :       15%,  3  , ..   ..  ,         . :      3      . ,      ,       :  2    :  ,    .    . .....           2/5     ? ,    - ,  ,   ...

----------


## .

* 212*,   . ,   ,  .   ?

----------

